# the new cairo british international school



## sherine

Hello forum members,
I am wondering if anyone has "reliable" information on the quality of education in the New Cairo British International School in Egypt. My 7th grade daughter has attended a # of schools here in Cairo that have all had academic weaknesses, especially in the areas of english language and mathematics (with the expection of the International School of Choueifat; however I don't like the method of classroom instruction, the lack of individual attention and support, and the fast-pace learning style of the subject matter; I also feel writing skills are poorly developed in the language arts.) I understand a lot about education, so its not easy to impress me; doesn't matter what the schools claim to offer or how "progressive" they claim to be; I want to know what's really going on inside the classrooms. For example, I want to know that my child is "being taught how to write" and I emphasize "being taught" because she hasn't been to a single school that gave writing instruction. Unfortunately, I have been paying thousands of pounds for years in international schools and my daughter has not been taught the basics. What exactly is the problem???


----------



## hurghadapat

sherine said:


> Hello forum members,
> I am wondering if anyone has "reliable" information on the quality of education in the New Cairo British International School in Egypt. My 7th grade daughter has attended a # of schools here in Cairo that have all had academic weaknesses, especially in the areas of english language and mathematics (with the expection of the International School of Choueifat; however I don't like the method of classroom instruction, the lack of individual attention and support, and the fast-pace learning style of the subject matter; I also feel writing skills are poorly developed in the language arts.) I understand a lot about education, so its not easy to impress me; doesn't matter what the schools claim to offer or how "progressive" they claim to be; I want to know what's really going on inside the classrooms. For example, I want to know that my child is "being taught how to write" and I emphasize "being taught" because she hasn't been to a single school that gave writing instruction. Unfortunately, I have been paying thousands of pounds for years in international schools and my daughter has not been taught the basics. What exactly is the problem???


Problem is that you are in Egypt you only have to look at the school books that they are provided with.....incorrect grammar and atrocious spelling and that's just the start as you have already found out.


----------



## Whiskey96

From the information I have from a couple of years ago, NCBIS has (or at least had) the reputation as being the best available... Had 2 girls there who have now been holding down very impressive jobs in the UK for the past 5 or 6 years... (We are all native Brits).


----------



## DeadGuy

hurghadapat said:


> *Problem is that you are in Egypt *you only have to look at the school books that they are provided with.....incorrect grammar and atrocious spelling and that's just the start as you have already found out.


That said it all..........

Best of luck with your search though......


----------



## MaidenScotland

If you can speak English you can be an English teacher in Egypt.


----------

